# إستفسار عن طبيعة العمل بترسانة الاسكندريه



## akramebeed (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى ....أريد أن اعرف طبيعة العمل بترسانة الاسكندريه من حيث المرتب وعدد ساعات العمل والخبره والمعدات التي يتم التعامل معها

شكرا جزيلا,,,

م/ أكرم عبيد


----------



## HAADY (7 يناير 2010)

الأخ أكرم عبيد ...... اهلا بك 

سارسل لك معلومات عن الترسانة برسالة خاصة لان انزال المعلومات هاهنا غير مسموح به 

اهلا بك


----------



## akramebeed (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا...... في إنتظار رسالتك.


----------



## akramebeed (7 يناير 2010)

أشكرك Haady على رسالتك جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (21 يناير 2010)

المهندس /اكرم ان كنت تريد العمل فىترسانة الأسكندريه وتربد الأستفسار عن المرتب وساعات العمل فعليك بالذهاب الى ترسانة اسكندريه ويمكنك الأستفسار عن كل شىء هناك


----------



## hussam yusuf (22 يناير 2010)

االسلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى ...اريد الاستفسار عن شروط التقديم فى ترسانه الاسكندريه وهل مطلوب مهندسين فى الفتره الحاليه ام لا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## HAADY (22 يناير 2010)

الاخ hussam yusuf :

أرسلت لك رسالة خاصة بعنوان وهواتف الترسانة في الاسكندرية يمكنك الاتصال والاستفسار مباشرة عن ما تريده 

راجيا لك التوفيق


----------

